

The Remote Manifesto - jobvandervoort
https://about.gitlab.com/2015/04/08/the-remote-manifesto/

======
sytse
GitLab CEO and author here, I would love to discuss remote working. At GitLab
we're now 13 people and when people ask about our HQ I point to our car.
Although we'll open up an office for sales and marketing soon in San
Francisco.

